# Salad Cress Vs Water Cress?....



## Welsh (Oct 8, 2007)

I read that salad cress is no good for chameleons but water cress is safe to use ...

But, i can't seem to find water cress that will grow back!!

Help Please..

Thanks. :bash:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

dont now if this helps but i use salad cress with my bearded dragon and he loves it and doesnt do no harm. Dont know about ur queston though!


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

how do you mean "grow back"??

You can get watercress in bags at the supermarket. (I love the stuff!)


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> how do you mean "grow back"??
> 
> You can get watercress in bags at the supermarket. (I love the stuff!)


i think he means like with cress if u cut it if u leave it it still grows back a bit i think


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> i think he means like with cress if u cut it if u leave it it still grows back a bit i think


oh right :blush:

I dont think you can do that with watercress.


----------



## Welsh (Oct 8, 2007)

I have bought water cress in a bag but my cham dosn't seem to bother with it, and it drys out to quickly under heat.

What sort of greens do you feed ur chams? and is it alrite to keep a salad cress in the bottom of the viv so when he has a bite it will grow bk!!


----------

